# Flaming Chick & Tigress Harness......



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I needed to make something for our "Biker Babes", and could not resist the Tiger fabric....Hope you like!  :wink: I feel priviledged to be among such talented ladies!!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I just love the tiger print. I have some leopard print faux fur that I plan on using to make Jazzy a coat for winter. Course we don't get a lot of cold weather here in Florida, but enough to need a jacket sometimes.

I looove the animal prints...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok I love the flames  Those are so me !! Great job Girl


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I love the tiger print it is just too cute!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love that tiger one... I love the black lace.... and I'm not even a lacey kind of girl.....


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i am so going to have to get the flames for a boy and a gril lol and they could match!!!! eeek! can't wait til jumba comes home!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I love the tiger print! It is so so so cute! And, yes, I agree that the lace is key!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW - those are HOT!!! Great job, as usual!!!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are cool! :wink:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Ya'll


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Tigress is great.


----------

